

How to Stay Creative Once Exhausted - ossreleasefeed
http://www.minervity.com/?p=1816
Have you ever wondered how to keep staying creative even though you have hit the infamous “zombie” mode? Well, I thought I would scout the Internet for the 10 most effective ways how to keep you creative while exhausted during any looming deadline. Ten sure ways to keep work progressing.
======
SwellJoe
I take a nap.

